# WLAN -> acx100 -> seltsame Sache mit der Firmware

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen PC mit ner D-Link 520+ WLAN-Karte an mein Netzwerk angebunden. Auf dem Ding ist ein ACX100-Chip verbaut. Deshalb habe ich mir dann per 

```
emerge acx100
```

 den Treiber besorgt und installiert, wunderbar bis hierher. Danach schnell ein 

```
modprobe acx
```

 gemacht ... und siehe da, auf einmal gab es ein Netzwerk-Interface wlan0, welches sich auch ohne (größere) Probleme per DHCP mit dem Netzwerk verbindet. Welch eine Freude, aber leider nur von kurzer Dauer. Ein Blick in meine messages ließ mich dann etwas erschrecken, nach dem laden des Moduls kommt folgende Ausgabe 

```
Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx: this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx: reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv running on a little-endian CPU

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv PCI module v0.3.23 initialized, waiting for cards to probe...

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx: found ACX100-based wireless network card at 0000:00:11.0, irq:3, phymem1:0xCFFFC000, phymem2:0xCFFE0000, mem1:0xe2168000, mem1_size:4096, mem2:0xe2180000, mem2_size:65536

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv initial debug setting is 0x000A

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv using IRQ 3

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv requesting firmware image 'tiacx100c0D'

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx: firmware image 'tiacx100c0D' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv requesting firmware image 'tiacx100'

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx_write_fw (main/combined):0

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx_validate_fw (main/combined):0

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv requesting firmware image 'tiacx100r0D'

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx_write_fw (radio): 0

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx_validate_fw (radio): 0

Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx100_s_init_wep: writing WEP options

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv get_mask 0x00004D82, set_mask 0x00000000

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv got sensitivity value 176

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv got antenna value 0x8D

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv got Energy Detect (ED) threshold 112

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv got Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value 13

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv got regulatory domain 0x30

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv new ratevector: 82 84 0B 16 2C

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv acx: form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), radio type 0x0D (Maxim), EEPROM version 0x05, uploaded firmware 'Rev 1.9.8.b' (0x01030505)

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_diag

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_eeprom

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_phy

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv acx v0.3.23: net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions 19 and Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv USB module v0.3.23 initialized, probing for devices...

Feb  8 14:11:55 mythtv usbcore: registered new driver acx_usb

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv module count++

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating initial settings on iface activation

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0036EEFC

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating transmit power: 18 dBm

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv wlan0: changing radio power level to 18 dBm (23)

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating antenna value: 0x8D

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 112

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x0D

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating channel to: 1

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating: enable Tx

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating short retry limit: 7, long retry limit: 4

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating tx MSDU lifetime: 4096

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating regulatory domain: 0x30

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating WEP key settings

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv setting WEP key 0 as default

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv new ratevector: 82 84 8B 96 2C

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00200004

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000200

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating transmit power: 18 dBm

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv wlan0: changing radio power level to 18 dBm (23)

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00040000

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating WEP key settings

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv setting WEP key 0 as default

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00010000

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00040000

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating WEP key settings

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv setting WEP key 0 as default

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00010000

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

Feb  8 14:11:56 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  8 14:11:57 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=49 SNR=46

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv peer_cap 0x0461, needed_cap 0x0001

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv rates_basic:0027->0F, rates_supported:0127->1F

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:0D:88:9D:C8:8B a1=00:0D:88:9D:C8:8B a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv algorithm is ok

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Feb  8 14:11:58 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Feb  8 14:11:59 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

Feb  8 14:11:59 mythtv setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

Feb  8 14:11:59 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 14:11:59 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)
```

danach wiederholt sich dann ca. alle 20 Minuten folgender EIntrag in der messages 

```
Feb  8 15:02:18 mythtv wlan0: got deauth frame with reason 2 (prev auth is not valid)

Feb  8 15:02:18 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00010000

Feb  8 15:02:18 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  8 15:02:18 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  8 15:02:18 mythtv rates_basic:0027->0F, rates_supported:0127->1F

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  8 15:02:19 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=48 SNR=1

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv peer_cap 0x0021, needed_cap 0x0001

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv rates_basic:0027->0F, rates_supported:0127->1F

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:0D:88:9D:C8:8B a1=00:0D:88:9D:C8:8B a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv algorithm is ok

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0021, ESSID 'intranet'

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Feb  8 15:02:20 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Feb  8 15:02:22 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)
```

Das seltame daran, die Netzwerkverbindung funktioniert. 

Leider kam ich bisher nicht dazu die Geschwindigkeit zu messen, aber zumindest die volle ISDN-Dual-Speed, sprich 16 kB/s, laufen über die Verbindung. 

Aber warum dann immer diese Einträge? 

Die Karte geht doch?

Naja, war ja nicht ganz dumm, gegoogelt, gesucht und dann mal was von firmware gefunden. Also mal schnell ein 

```
dmesg | grep hotplug
```

 um nachzuschauen ob die firmware nicht schon korrekt geladen wird, hmm, und was muss ich sehen? 

```
Feb  8 14:11:54 mythtv acx: firmware image 'tiacx100c0D' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts
```

Okay, kein Problem, dann lade ich mir das File eben. Auf die acx-wiki Homepage http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Firmware und da war dann auch ein Link zur richtigen Firmware. Gesagt getan, das Ding umbenannt, in den Ordner "/lib/firmware" kopiert und neugebooten .... tja, und jetzt wirds leider lustig.  :Confused: 

Wenn ich jetzt ein 

```
modprobe acx
```

 mache, dann braucht er dafür schon 2-3 sec. ... danach erscheint aber auch kein Fehler mehr in Bezug auf fehlender Firmware, stattdessen geht das Netzwerk jetzt gar nicht mehr, es wird nichteinmal mehr eine Karte unter 

```
iwconfig
```

 angezeigt und das ganz endet dann mit GENAU dem gleichen Fehler wie hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406450-highlight-acxpci+probe+error+5.html

... aber exakt der gleiche Fehler. 

Nehme ich dann die Firmware wieder raus aus dem Ordner und boote neu, tja, dann geht das Netzwerk wieder, aber auch die ganzen Einträge (siehe oben) erscheinen wieder in meinen logs.

Das schlimme ist das nach 1-2 Stunden der Befehl "dmesg" nur noch Ausgaben meiner Netzwerkkarte zeigt, d.h. das acx-Modul überschreibt nach und nach meine gesamte dmesg-Datei.

Hat jemand ne Idee warum das alles so verzwickt ist? 

Warum die Karte mit fehlender Firmware funktioniert und mit Firmware nicht? 

Warum sie, wenn sie doch geht, solche Unmengen an Ausgabe-Zeilen erzeugt und mir alles zu müllt?

PS: Solltet ihr noch Angaben zum PC, Logfiles, etc... brauchen, schaut auch mal hier rein -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429952.html

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hat den keiner ne Idee woher dieser Fehler kommt, bzw. wie ich ihn beheben kann?

----------

## Moonfire

hoi du,

hab auch das acx100 modul am laufen, meins läuft perfekt

einziger unterschied zu dir, ich hab es mit dem kernel als modul gebaut, nicht per emerge

ich hatte früher auch mal das ebuild genutzt aber nur probs damit gehabt.

hab mir dann die sourcen besorgt, in den richtigen kernel tree gepackt,

zwei datein oder so umgeschrieben so das das modul mit dem kernel zusammen gebaut wird,

und voi la, es funzt super, sogar beim booten was früher nie ging.

ich bekomm nur standard dmesg's

```
wlan0: rx: 130 DUPs in 847 packets received in 10 secs

wlan0: rx: 105 DUPs in 727 packets received in 10 secs

wlan0: rx: 116 DUPs in 737 packets received in 10 secs

wlan0: rx: 123 DUPs in 834 packets received in 10 secs

wlan0: rx: 127 DUPs in 865 packets received in 10 secs

wlan0: rx: 114 DUPs in 797 packets received in 10 secs

wlan0: rx: 190 DUPs in 925 packets received in 10 secs

wlan0: rx: 209 DUPs in 942 packets received in 10 secs

do_settimeofday() was called!

wlan0: rx: 171 DUPs in 760 packets received in 10 secs

```

versuch es einfach mal so,sourcen besorgen, darin die readme lesen bzw mich fragen,

dann ebuildunmerge und kernelmodul so bauen.

evtl gehts dir dann wie mir und alles funzt super ohne fehlermeldungen   :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also die gentoo-sources habe ich ja, nur leider gar kein Plan wie ich die Treiber da "rein packen" kann?

Kannst du mir bitte mal Schritt für Schriit erklären was du wo geändert und was wo rein gepackt hast?

----------

## Moonfire

ok, kein prob

ich werd mich heute nacht oder morgen früh mal hinsetzen und was zusammenzaubern *gg

werd dir dann hier hin posten wie ich es gemacht habe   :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

danke, wäre echt super freundlich, den bevor das WLAN-Problem nicht behoben ist brauch ich mit demRest gar nicht weiter machen. also schonmal danke   :Very Happy: 

Achja, die Sache mit der fehlenden Firmware (wenn sie fehlt -> netzwerk geht ; wenn ich sie in den ordner kopiere -> netzwerk geht nicht, pci nicht erkannt, nicht vorhandenes usb wird erkannt ), hat da jemand ne Idee zu oder wird das mit dem in den Kernel einbinden auch gleich beseitigt?

PS: Wenn das klappt brauch ich wieder eure Hilfe mit der Nvidia-Karte, die dreht auch druch. aber das erst später   :Wink: 

----------

## Moonfire

Als erstes lade dir da ein Modul, am besten eins vom Dezember, die sind am stabielsten.

Ich nutze atm acx-20051228.tar.bz2, läuft super. Hab eins vom Januar getestet, lief garnicht.

http://195.66.192.167/linux/acx_patches/

Erstelle dann als erstes ein Verzeichniss /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/acx

in deinem Kernelverzeichniss

Entpacke dort das geladene acx Modul.

Wechsel dann nach drivers/net/wireless/ und füge in das "Makefile" folgendes ein

```
obj-m += acx/
```

Mache dies am besten nach

```
# Obsolete cards
```

Nun baue dein Modul mit "make modules modules_install".

WICHTIG!!!

Du must in deinem Kernel folgendes aktiviert haben damit das Modul gebaut wird

```
Network device support --> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --> Wireless LAN drivers 
```

Danach einfach schauen ob es alles funzt.

Du brauchst keine Firmware zu installieren oder so. Bei mir geht alles ohne super.

Benötigst du USB oder PCI?

Beides kein Problem, da beide Module gebaut werden   :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

vielen Dank, werde es mal versuchen. Kann ich den Treiber dann per "make menuconfig" auswählen oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

Aber kannst du mal bei dir mit "dmesg | grep hotplug" schauen ob da der gleiche Fehler auftaucht?

Achja, nutze PCI-Karte.

----------

## Moonfire

mach es wie geschrieben, da ist nix mit direktem auswählen des treibers per menueconfig oder so

nur den gewissen eintrag aktivieren, das modul wird dann automatisch mitgebaut.

wenn ich "dmesg | grep hotplug" mach kommt bei mir einmal garnix

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also okay, ich habe es so gemacht wie du gesagt hast, hab mir die gleichen Treiber gezogen, das Verzeichnis erstellt, die Treiber ins Verzeichnis entpact und zu guter letzt habe ich dann die "Makefile" so verändert wie du geschrieben hast.

Noch schnell ein "emerge -C acx100" damit es weg ist.

Auch das "make modules modules_install" lief dann fehlerfrei durch ....   :Very Happy: 

Und nun? Wusste nicht was jetzt zu tun war, also habe ich kurzerhand nochmal den Kernel nach "/boot" kopiert und dann meinen PC neugestartet.

Nun kam ich dann in der Kommandozeile an, aber ein "iwconfig" zeigt mir keine WLAN-Karte an? Warum das? Kann es sein das ich noch ein "modprobe acx" machen muss? Denke schon, naja, jedenfalls habe ich dann mal ein "modprobe acx" gemacht, danach war dann zwar wieder die WLAN-Karte da, aber ich hatte auch wieder da exakt gleiche PRobleme wie oben   :Surprised: 

Welches Modul hast du den in/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" stehen?

Oder musst du bei dir kein "modprobe <modul>" ausführen?

Hmm, noch jemand ne Idee?

----------

## Moonfire

also ich hab bei meinem kernel (2.6.16-rc2) kein modul angegeben, der läd das von allein.

du kann aber auch in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 das modul eintragen (acx)

wichtig ist evtl auch, das du nochmal die madwifi tools neu emerged für den neuen treiber

(net-wireless/madwifi-tools).

welchen genauen chipsatz hattest du (lspci mal ausführen und pasten bitte)

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

lspci 

```
00:11.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DWL-520+ 22Mbps PCI Wireless Adapter

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 3

        Region 0: I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Region 1: Memory at cfffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 2: Memory at cffe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

Das lustige daran ist auch, das die Karte zu 90% der Zeit nur mit 1Mbit/s läuft   :Sad: 

----------

## Moonfire

hmmm

sieht bei mir wie folgt aus

```
00:0e.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

        Subsystem: Texas Instruments Unknown device 9067

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at da800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Memory at da000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

```

meine karte funzt auch mit vollen 54Mbit/s, allerdings hab ich nen acx111 wie du siehst.

evtl liegts an deiner karte.

was den speed angeht, richte einfach mal die antenne anders aus, hilft sehr oft.

falls du "kwifimanager" hast, da kann man gut schaun wie der pegel und der speed ist.

nutz ich zwar nie, aber ist zum checken sehr gut geeignet.

----------

## Moonfire

ich hab grad mal gesucht und folgendes gefunden:

Dann benötigt man noch eine Firmware für die WLAN-Karte.

Karten mit dem acx100-Chip (DWL-520+ und DWL-650+) benötigen diese Firmware:

http://195.66.192.167/linux/acx_patches/fw/acx100_1.9.8.b/

also versuchs mal damit.

lad die firmware und binde die am besten mit ein, das richtige kernelmodul hast du schon mit dem acx.

nur noch die firmware, dann sollte es passen   :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also DEINEN Firmware-link werde ich nachher mal versuchen, danke dafür, hoffentlich klappts   :Smile: 

Aber warum soll ich mir die "madwifi-tools" installieren? 

Finde keinen Grund dafür?

PS:

Im laufenden Betrieb bringt ein "modprobe acx debug=0" insofern weiter das keine großartigen Fehler mehr kommen, trotzdem läuft die Leitung zu 96% nur mit 1MBit (habe 22Mbit-Karte) und produziert ziemlich exakt alle 20 Minuten folgenden Fehler 

```
Feb 12 16:02:15 mythtv wlan0: got deauth frame with reason 2 (prev auth is not valid)
```

 und dann von Zeit zu Zeit den Fehler 

```
Feb 12 18:22:16 mythtv wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 12! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance too high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing  'iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')
```

----------

## Moonfire

also ich würde sagen das du auch irgend ein problem mit deinem mythtv hast.

denn deine fehler rühren praktisch immer davon.

mythtv will wohl ne netzwerkverbindung herstellen.

irgendwo is da nen wurm drinnen, daher schalt am besten mal dein mythtv ab.

auch per "rc-update -d mythbackend" damit alles davon mal aus ist.

starte dann mal neu und schau ob die fehler immer noch kommen bzw wenn sie noch kommen,

wie sie dann anfangen.

evtl is dein acx schon fast komplett in ordnung. vermute ich fast mal, wenn ich mir die fehler so anschau bei dir.

ist mir jetzt mal so ins auge gefallen   :Shocked: 

ahja, ich meinte nicht die madwifi tools sonder eigentlich die hier

```
*  net-wireless/wireless-tools

      Latest version available: 28_pre13

      Latest version installed: 28_pre13

      Size of files: 233 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

      Description:   A collection of tools to configure IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN cards

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

mythtv heisst auch DER RECHNER   :Smile:   ... hehe, deswegen steht da auch immer "mythtv", damit ist net das Programm gemeint, sondern mein Rechner, der ebenso heisst   :Wink: 

----------

## Moonfire

lol, sowas kann man echt nicht ahnen   :Very Happy: 

nuja, dann versuch mal dein glück mit der firmware und berichte dann mal.

is aber schon echt schräg.

ich hab das glück das alles ohne firmware funzt, und das mit vollem speed, 

auch wenn die pegel sehr schwach sind.

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:"Stargate"  Nickname:"Stargate"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: 00:xx:17:xx:24:xx   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   

          Encryption key:xxxx-EB93-xx   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=46/100  Signal level=24/100  Noise level=0/100

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:5  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Tja, habe deinen Link genommen und mal nachgeschaut was da so liegt. Habe dann auch ein File gefunden, nämlich tiacx100r0D, das Problem ist aber das der Befehl 

```
mythtv ~ # dmesg | grep hotplug

acx: firmware image 'tiacx100c0D' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts
```

 nach der Datei tiacx100c0D verlangt, und das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Und eine Datei mit dem namen tiacx100c0D findet man da nicht.

Okay, ich habe dann einfach mal die Datei tiacx100r0D -> umbennen -> tiacx100c0D ... und dann in /lib/firmware kopiert. Dann neugestartet und siehe da, es passiert das gleiche wie ich ganz oben im 1. Post geschrieben habe, folgender Eintrag erscheint in der messages 

```
acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:02:02.0 irq3 bla bla bla ...

acx_pci: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5

USB module v0.3.19 initialized, probing for devices...

usbcore: registerd new driver acx_usb 
```

 Danach erscheint keine Karte mehr unter iwconfig. Also so war es dann leider auch nicht richtig, den nun will mir mein Computer erzählen die PCI-WLAN-Karte würde nicht gehen obwohl sie geht. Warum er dann noch das USB-modul lädt steht auch in den Sternen.

Zur Zeit habe ich folgendes System am laufen:

Habe mir wie von Moonfire geraten von http://195.66.192.167/linux/acx_patches/ die Treiber geladen, im Verzeichnis der Linux-Sources einen ordner angelegt, dort die Dateien hin entpackt und danach das Makefile entsprechend geändert.

Danach habe ich dann "make modules modules_install" ausgeführt -> Reboot

Da die Karte nicht automatisch da war, was ich aber auch nur logisch finde, man beachte  *Quote:*   

> obj-m += acx/

  da steht ja das es als MODUL compeliert wird (wundert mich das es bei Moonfire einfach so geht), habe ich also ein bissle in der gentoo-wiki geschaut.

Okay, da stand ich solle "acx_pci debug=0" in der modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen, naja, das gibt es nicht also habe ich "acx debug=0" in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen. Und wieder Neustart.

Jetzt fährt mein System hoch, das Netzwerk funktioniert.

Dumm nur das die Fehler noch bestehen, sprich:

1. 

Das ich die meiste Zeit nur 1 MBit/s zur Verfügung habe.

2. 

```
Feb 12 16:02:15 mythtv wlan0: got deauth frame with reason 2 (prev auth is not valid)
```

3. 

```
Feb 12 18:22:16 mythtv wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 12! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance too high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing  'iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')
```

4. 

```
acx: firmware image 'tiacx100c0D' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts
```

PS:

Die wireless-tools habe ich mal neu-emergt, das hat auch net geholfen. Im Kernel stimmt soweit auch alles.

----------

## Moonfire

sehr merkwürdig bei dir das ganze.

hab nochmal bissl im web geschaut und sehr oft den tip gefundne, die oben erwähnten madwifi tools zu insten.

bei sehr vielen hat es geholfen.

und ja, ich habe problemlos das acx im kernel als modul gebaut, als pures pci interface.

habe keine firmware bei mir drinnen und auch nicht im kernel autoload für das booten was eingetragen.

meine karte wird so ohne weiteres beim hochfahren mit dem modul geladen.

ging mit dem acx als ebuild nie, damit hatte ich immer probs, daher hab ich es gekickt und bau mir

mein modul selber   :Very Happy: 

PS: http://195.66.192.167/linux/acx_patches/acx_fw/acx100_dlink_dwl520+/fw1/ <-- das is das was du getestet hattest?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also zu deinem Link, diese Seite habe ich auch versucht, kommt immer wieder zu dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Mittlerweile habe ich beschlossen in naher Zukunft ne Karte mit rt2500-Chipsatz zu kaufen, die läuft in meinem anderen PC auch fast perfekt.

Bin ja jetzt auch fast zufrieden wie die WLAN-Karte läuft, muss sich halt beim Systemstart immer mit der option "acx debug=0" laden, aber dann läuft sie auch. Habe sie als Modul in den Kernel gebaut wie du empfohlen hast, Firmware lasse ich jetzt erstmal weg.

Es wäre im Prinzip auch alles in ordnung, aber leider kommt alle 20 Minuten folgender Fehler 

```
ythtv wlan0: got deauth frame with reason 2 (prev auth is not valid)
```

Kann mir da jemand helfen bei, bzw. mir sagen wie ich den Eintrag wegbekomme? (Nach 2-3 Tagen Laufzeit steht dann nämlich in meiner dmesg NUR noch obiger Satz, dafür aber 100x)

Und vielleicht weiß ja auch noch jemand was damit anzufangen 

```
mythtv wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 12! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance too high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing  'iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')
```

PS: Kann es sein das ich in der /etc/conf.d/wireless einen Eintrag vergessen habe? Gibt es eigentlich ne gute(!), vielleicht deutsche(?), Doku zu der wireless.conf?

----------

## Moonfire

ich bin so frei und poste dir mal hier meine /etc/conf.d/wireless, da du deine net gepostet hast.

kannst ja mal schaun ob deine so oder ähnlich aussieht   :Smile: 

```

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

ifconfig_wlan0=( "192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

mode_wlan0="managed"

#ESSID_wlan0="Stargate"

preferred_aps_wlan0=( "Stargate" )

channel_wlan0="2"

key_Stargate="s:passkey 0xxBxx9xx1 enc open"

preferred_aps=( "Stargate" )

```

mehr hab ich net drinn stehen, bei mir paßt es so perfekt

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, habe meine /etc/conf.d/wireless mal wie du angepasst, aber kein erfolg   :Sad:   ... aber danke moonfire, zumindest zum Teil konntest du mir gut helfen. Das es trotzallem nicht wirklich sauber läuft ist ja nicht deine Schuld   :Wink: 

Bekomme immernoch alle 20 Minuten den Fehler 

```
mythtv wlan0: got deauth frame with reason 2 (prev auth is not valid)
```

 und dann ist mein dmesg-File nach 1-2 Tagen komplett voll mit dem Müll.

Achja, sowie ich größere Datenmengen übers WLAn schiebe kommt dann immer wieder 

```
mythtv wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 12! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance too high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing  'iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')
```

 Ein "iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto" hat da leider auch nix gebracht.

Ich hoffe einfach mal das vielleicht noch irgendwer weiß woher die beiden Fehler kommen, bzw. wie sie sich vermeiden lassen.

Hmm, und wenn mir sonst niemand einen Tip geben kann, dann schliesse ich den Thread wohl oder übel und warte bis zum nächsten Gehalt (neue Karte). 

PS: Welche 54MBit PCI-Karte wird den von Linux sehr gut unterstützt, vielleicht sogar im Kernel? (Bitte keinen Chipsatz kaufen, sondern wenn dann schon ne Marke + Namen, danke)

----------

